

Linux and Convertible Tablets - era86

I've been following IFA here and there and I've noticed that manufacturers are moving towards this tablet/laptop convertible form factor. I think Windows 8 will make this form factor be the defacto standard in portable computers. What are your thoughts on how Ubuntu (or any other distro) will adjust/adapt to it?
======
esolyt
Ubuntu has already been touch-optimizing Unity for a long time. Ubuntu
(actually the credit should go to Gnome and GTK for smooth scrolling, and
Linux kernel for touch drivers) now perfectly supports smooth touch scrolling
along with certain three-finger gestures to move windows around etc. They
might even be ahead of Windows 8 in terms touch-compatibility. What they
should do now is to convince more OEMs to ship Ubuntu devices.

